# Suche Horror Filme



## BlizzLord (27. November 2011)

Gute Abend.

Ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen ob jemand gute Tipps für Horror Filme hat.
Allerdings rede ich von wirklichen Horror Filmen und nicht sogenannte "Splatter".

Ich weiss gar nicht wie die Richtung dieser Filme heißt. 
Darum einfach mal ein paar Beispiele die verdeutlichen was ich meine hoffe man kann mir ein paar gute Filme empfehlen. 

Gesehen habe ich bereits:

Paranormal Activities 1+2(3 folgt dann auch bald)
Grave Encounter
[REC] + [REC] 2

Und einige mehr die mir grade nicht einfallen *hust*

Aber ich hoffe es verdeutlicht welche Art ich meine.
Dann schon einmal danke.


----------



## cefear (29. November 2011)

Ich schreib dir hier mal n paar auf. Wobei ich dazu sage das ich dir deswegen nicht gleich alle empfehle...sie gehen nur in diese Richtung nach der du Filme suchst!

Blair Witch Project
Room 1408
Das Waisenhaus
Amityville Horror ( da würd ich dir die originale Fassung von 79 empfehlen)
Cloverfiel ( da gehts zwar um Außerirdische aber da besteht Ähnlichkeit durch den Handkamerastil)
Paranormal Investigations ( vl. gefällts dir ja^^)
[font="verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Das St. Francisville Experiment[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Quarantäne ( Wär die Neuverfilmung von REC.)[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Poltergeist[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Sixth sense[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, sans-serif"]The gathering[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, sans-serif"]White noise[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Jo...denke das reicht erst mal.[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="verdana, arial, sans-serif"]mfg[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## NoHeroIn (29. November 2011)

Event Horizon... spielt auf einem Raumschiff, ist aber seeehr psycho und es geht nicht um Aliens
Pandorum... fast das gleiche wie bei Event Horizon
The cold hour... ein spanischer Film, das Ende ist großartig
Black Sheep... wenns was lustiges sein darf
Eden Lake... Handlung scheint ziemlich bekannt, ist aber trotzdem sehr gut

Wenn's ziemlich viel Gewalt aber mit interessanter Handlung sein darf - also keine Gewalt um der Gewalt willen wie bei Saw, Hostel etc. - empfehle ich dir französische Horrorfilme:
Inside
High Tension
Martyrs


----------



## floppydrive (30. November 2011)

Hard Candy (Mädchen und Vergwaltiger, kommt gut)
Ring (Sollte bekannt sein)
Apollo 18 (Bissl Horror von einer Apollo Mission auf dem Mond von der keiner weiß)
Cube (Horror im Würfel, sehr nett)
The Fog 
Oldboy (Ich würde es eher als "Action" bezeichnen aber sind auch ein paar sehr Harte Szenen dabei)
I saw the devil (Ein Mörder/Vergewaltiger/Menschenfeind wird von einem Cop gejagt, sehr genialer Film)
Shining (Klassiker)
Feed (Typ füttert Frauen fett bis zum Tod, danach hat man nicht umbedingt Hunger) 

Alles von John Carpenter kann man auch gucken ist zwar nicht immer nur Horror aber kommt auch gut und habe oft super Schockmomente


&#8364;dit: Wollte nochmal Tokyo Core Police reinhauen, extrem übertrieben Gewalttätig aber super absurd und genial gemacht.


----------



## BlizzLord (30. November 2011)

Da hab ich ja ne Auswahl. 
Danke schonmal werd mich mal durchwühlen.

Vlt. finden sich ja doch noch gute Filme in Richtung REC und co.


----------



## Nasty11 (4. Dezember 2011)

Da stehen schon eine Menge guter Filme.

Was mir so spontan noch einfällt ist:

Species
Der Exorzist
Constantine
The Thing (2011)
Der Sezierer

Vielleicht ist ja was dabei für dich .

GreetZ Nastyone


----------



## Beefm4n! (26. Juni 2012)

Ein etwas älterer Thread, aber egal, vll. liests ja doch jemand 

Hab da auch nochn paar im Angebot 

Drag me to Hell,
Atrocious,
The Loved Ones,
The Messengers,
Insidious,
Das Haus der Dämonen,
Orphan,
The Descent,
Children,
Sennentuntschi,
The Last House on the left,
I spit on your Grave,
The Rite - Das Ritual,
A Tale of two Sisters (JP) oder Der Fluch der 2 Schwestern (US)
Martyrs...

Puh, mehr fallen mir grad nich ein.


----------



## floppydrive (27. Juni 2012)

Also die Auswahl ist ja halbwegs ok ein paar gute sind dabei, aber "The Rite" ist ja wohl mal großer Dreck den kann man sich sparen.


----------



## Beefm4n! (27. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Also die Auswahl ist ja halbwegs ok ein paar gute sind dabei, aber "The Rite" ist ja wohl mal großer Dreck den kann man sich sparen.



Geschmäcker sind verschieden  Ich fand The Rite eig. schon ansehnlich, war zwar jetzt nicht DAS Filmerlebnis, aber gefallen hat er mir schon


----------



## Gandolfini (1. Juli 2012)

Hätte da noch ein paar,die jetzt nicht jeder kennt,da darf man die natürlich nicht mit den schlechteren US-Remakes verwechseln..

Französische:

Them
Frontiers
Inside
High Tension
Martyrs

Japanische:

Audition
Cure
Kairo
Gozu
The Call
Marebito
Ju-On
Suicide Club
Dark Water
Sakebi
Ringu
Three...Extremes
The Eye
The Host
Kaidan

Thailand:

Shutter


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe da ist nichts indiziertes und auch nichts dabei, was hierzulande keine FSK-Freigabe hat.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (1. Juli 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hoffe da ist nichts indiziertes und auch nichts dabei, was hierzulande keine FSK-Freigabe hat.



dann schau dir mal die franzfilme auf der ofdb.de an.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2012)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> dann schau dir mal die franzfilme auf der ofdb.de an.



Ich kann mir den Aufwand machen, oder nach Aussage des Posters auch einfach alles killen (Primäre Option, sollte was von dem genannten meiner Rückfrage entsprechen) oder darauf warten, dass er/sie es selbst zusammenstutzt, sofern notwendig :-)


----------



## Ogil (2. Juli 2012)

Keine Schocker/Splatter aber 2 Filme die ich gern mag, obwohl ich kein Fan von Horrorfilmen bin:

- Let the Right One In (das Original!)
- The Devil's Backbone


----------



## Wolfner (2. Juli 2012)

De besten 50 lt. IMDB (die Seite ist bei den Genre-Top-Ratings meistens relativ verlässlich - meiner Meinung nach auch hier)
Rumms....


Psycho (1960)
Alien (1979)
The Shining (1980)
Les diaboliques (1955)
The Thing (1982)
Faust - Eine deutsche Volkssage (1926)
Das Cabinet des Dr. Caligari. (1920)
Nosferatu, eine Symphonie des Grauens (1922)
The Exorcist (1973)
Rosemary's Baby (1968)
Frankenstein (1931)
Die Fabel von King Kong - Ein amerikanischer Trick- und Sensationsfilm (1933)
Frankensteins Braut (1935)
Dawn of the Dead (1978)
Onibaba (1964)
Night of the Living Dead (1968)
Shaun of the Dead (2004)
Kaidan (1964)
Das Testament des Dr. Mabuse (1933)
Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956)
Freaks (1932)
The Innocents (1961)
Der Fuhrmann des Todes (1921)
Halloween (1978)
The Unknown - Der Unbekannte (1927)
Die Vögel (1963)
Repulsion (1965)
The Cabin in the Woods (2011)
Evil Dead II (1987)
Les yeux sans visage (1960)
Der Mann, der lacht (1928)
Spalovac mrtvol (1969)
Traum ohne Ende (1945)
Peeping Tom (1960)
I Saw the Devil (2010)
Dr. Jekyll und Mr. Hyde (1931)
The Invisible Man (1933)
Grindhouse (2007)
Zombieland (2009)
Das Phantom der Oper (1925)
Vargtimmen (1968)
The Haunting (1963)
Die Hexe (1922)
Island of Lost Souls (1932)
Der Hund von Baskerville (1939)
Saw - Wessen Blut wird fließen? (2004)
Vampyr (1932)
Night of the Demon (1957)
Rosso - Farbe des Todes (1975)
Dracula (1931)

Quelle:
http://www.imdb.com/chart/horror

Und obwohl ich hier einem Vorredner widersprechen muss: Vergiss The Thing in der 2011er Version. Damit verdirbst du dir höchstens das Original, welcher hier nicht umsonst auf Platz 5 landet.

Edit:
Ich sehe grade dass sich unter die Bottom-Rated Horror Filme irgendwie ein Film mit Daniel Küblböck verirrt hat.
Obwohl das Genre bei dem Film gar nicht gelistet ist.
Wohl eine besondere Art des Horrors


----------



## Gandolfini (2. Juli 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hoffe da ist nichts indiziertes und auch nichts dabei, was hierzulande keine FSK-Freigabe hat.



Das sind eher Schocker als irgendwie krasse Gore Filme,meinte mit "die vll nicht jeder kennt" ,das die meisten hier genannten Asia Horror Filme sind. Werde jetzt aber leider nicht noch links einfügen.


----------



## win3ermute (3. Juli 2012)

Gut, das französische Zeuch mag ich überhaupt nicht (so dämlich, daß sich bei mir nur Verärgerung einstellt; ganz vorneweg natürlich "Martyrs"), aber



Gandolfini schrieb:


> Cure
> Kairo
> Suicide Club



sind hervorragende Filme, mit deren Analyse man Bücher füllen könnte - nur alles andere als "kommerziell" und überhaupt nicht für ein Popcorn-Kino-Volk geeignet. "Kwaidan" und "Onibaba", beides Streifen mit legendärem Ruf, liegen hier noch ungesichtet als Criterions herum...

Falls noch nicht gesehen, kann ich Dir aus dem asiatischen Bereich noch "Tell me something" empfehlen. Wir haben ihn scherzhaft in "Das Geheimnis der weißen Handschuhe" umgetauft, weil er uns im Ansatz an Argentos Gialli erinnerte - nur hat Argento nie einen solch durchdachten Film gemacht. 

Und wenn wir schon bei den Italienern sind, so sei auf die hierzulande kaum bekannten Filme von Pupi Avati hingewiesen. "Das Haus der lachenden Fenster" und der seinerzeit unzutreffend als "Zombie-Film" vermarktete, sehr atmosphärische "Zeder" sind unbedingt ansehenswert.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (3. Juli 2012)

Wrong Turn 1


----------



## MomoTastic (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann dir Orphan- Das Waisenkind sehr empfehlen!


----------

